# weird behaviour



## isaac clarke (Jul 25, 2011)

i got a albino hedgehog 4 day ago and name him loki , i have notice his weird behaviour, he seem lick and spit their saliva on their back, it also make a loud snuffing sound, this is quite rare for me, but when my friend approach and to touch him, he quickly lick his saliva before roll up, what that mean ?


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

It's normal for them to do that it's called anointing  Looks pretty weird tho! Do a search on the forum and you will find lots of info about it...it's nothing to get freaked out about really!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

Hahaha I can understand being concerned seeing that without knowing what it is. It's really weird looking!! 
Dexter does it often!


----------



## isaac clarke (Jul 25, 2011)

i do not know much about it but in wikipedia says it's just cleaning up from the dust mites and some say that it was to defend himself, but do not know why the reason he do it, if my hedgehog can talk to me,of course he,ll tell me why they do that 
:lol:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

isaac clarke said:


> i do not know much about it but in wikipedia says it's just cleaning up from the dust mites and some say that it was to defend himself, but do not know why the reason he do it, if my hedgehog can talk to me,of course he,ll tell me why they do that
> :lol:


I think they do it if they "like" a smell and want to try to blend in with their surroundings. They bite/lick it until they're satisfied then they foam up and rub the "smell" all over them, and repeat until they're done. I guess its kind of defensive? Like, in the wild if they smell like the surroundings they won't smell like a hedgehog so no predators could find them. Does that make sense? :? Haha
Things that Dexter has done it to: A towel, a foot stool, my pearl necklace, grass (that was a messy one), the carpet, leather couch :shock: ... i think that's it! Haha it's quite funny
Just know its totally normal  . Some people say that holding their hedgie after they do it makes their hand itch (i guess his spit has some sort of irritant) so i try not to hold him without a fleece or something after he does it! 
Hope that helps! Enjoy your new hedgie!!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

NOTHING compares to anointing with dried chicken liver. :shock: Three baths and two weeks later and the smell was a strong as ever. :roll: He seriously smelled like rotting meat. :roll:


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

MissC said:


> NOTHING compares to anointing with dried chicken liver. :shock: Three baths and two weeks later and the smell was a strong as ever. :roll: He seriously smelled like rotting meat. :roll:


hahaha ew. yeah the grass wasn't smelly, he was just green and had dirt all over him haha (and i had literally JUST given him a full bath the night before. :roll: )


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

MissC said:


> NOTHING compares to anointing with dried chicken liver. :shock: Three baths and two weeks later and the smell was a strong as ever. :roll: He seriously smelled like rotting meat. :roll:


I'm sorry....that must have smelled HORRIBLE!!! But really, it's HILLARIOUS!!! :lol: I probably wouldn't think so if Harvey did it though.


----------



## shortnerdy (Jul 3, 2011)

Sheldon annoints like craxy with his sweet potato babyfood. His tummy is usually orange after hahahah


----------

